# Ce n'est pas une mince affaire !



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 
Sto cercando di rendere l'idea di : "ce n'est pas une mince affaire !".
Il contesto è che una persona cerca un'informazione molto difficile da trovare e dice : "ce n'est pas une mince affaire !"


Pensavo a qualcosa di tipo : "non è roba di poco", ma non sono sicura che questa traduzione possa applicarsi al contesto.



(per quanto riguarda la cardiologa, ha smesso da sé di strillare, ha capito che con me, non funziona. E quando le ho raccontato la mia brutta storia con la patente, mi ha guardato come una civetta, prendendo coscienza dell'ampiezza del problema e che sono veramente senza aiuto per muovermi. 
Credo di aver trovato l'ultima parola della storia : è anche lei ipersensibile e panica facilmente quando non sa. 
Una volta che sa farci con un paziente, scorre da sé, ed è stato il caso con me 
Questa storia finisce bene 
Invece, ho il cuoricino che non sta così bene, sto a letto con una recidiva di pericardite. E se non faccio ciò che mi si dice, finisco in insufficienza cardiaca. 
Più ho un'infezione alla gola e antibiotici per evitare a ogni costo un'endocardite, cioè un'infezione alle valvole cardiache)






Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## Ruminante

Cara Giulia, "non è uno scherzo" è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente. Penso che vada bene in questo contesto, "non è roba da scherzarci", "non è una cosa da scherzarci su" e mille altre varianti simili.
Mi è venuta pensando a te che devi stare a riposo.
Mi raccomando resisti e fai la brava.
Abbi cura di te! 
Non è roba /cosa *da* poco... Non è una sciocchezza... 
Grazie per le notizie! Della patente non ricordo che avevi detto qualcosa, ma pazienza.
Viva la cardiologa "che si dà una regolata"


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie per le tue idee 

Non ho detto nulla per la patente prima, non voglio vantarmi *arrossire*
Però, ho paura perché ho il senso di stare sempre peggio : non posso neanche andare a buttare qualcosa alla spazzatura in cucina (fazzoletti di carta, sacchetti di aspirina, insomma, questa piccola roba) senza avvertire forti dolori al cuore. 
Se poi lunedì non sto meglio con questo mal di gola che mi sveglia pure di notte e 'sta pericardite, devo tornare dalla dottoressa di base : ho l'impressione di non vedere la fine di questa malattia, che dura già da 15 giorni !
Poi, per quanto si tratta della lotta legale legata alla patente, se non ci sto io, non ci sta nessuno : chi prende la rileva se poi, non posso continuare perché sto troppo male ?


----------



## Ruminante

chi prenda la rileva (tradotto da prend la relève) si puo' tradurre "chi mi dà il cambio?"

Cara Giulia, non è il luogo adatto per discussioni filosofiche ma mi hai fatto pensare con tenerezza a quanto siamo passionali quando siamo giovani! Io nel corso degli anni mi sono spesso sentita dire: "Nessuno è insostituibile..." ma si trattava di lavoro.
Non conosco la tua personale condizione ma mi sento di dirti questo, con tutto il cuore: le difficoltà, le malattie rappresentano uno stop dalla solita vita, e sono un'occasione unica per riflettere nel profondo di se stessi, specialmente sui rapporti con le persone più care. Ad esempio (ce ne sarebbero tantissimi ma non posso dilungarmi...!): di mamma ce n'è una sola... e quando non c'è piu' manca a tutti, ne sono sicura, anche se fosse la madre peggiore del mondo.
E questa è un'altra cosa, per rimanere in tema, di cui si potrebbe dire che "non è una sciocchezza"... o "non sono bazzecole" (antiquato pero')
Buona domenica 
p.s. io sono contro le medicine, spero che per il mal di gola stai usando la propoli


----------



## Giulia2213

Il mal di gola è una cosa infettiva, e perciò, stiamo temendo che vada poi sul cuore e crei in fine un'endocardite : quindi antibiotici e propoli, ma non prendere gli antibiotici sarebbe pura follia !!! Perché già la pericardite non è per nulla simpatica, se poi ci si deve aggiungere un'endocardite.... :/
(pensa che con l'endocardite, cioè un'infezione alle valvole cardiache, ti becchi 6 settimane di antibiotici in flebo in ospedale, e a volte, bisogna metterti una valvola artificiale. Allora fra due mali, scegliamo il minore, su !)


----------

